# Ians Vivarium Cornsnake morph guide update



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

The Morphguide has been updated to include more photos, and you are now able to upload your own photos directly to the morph guide from each page. The aim of this is to build a guide that illustrates the differences between animals of the same morph, and how age, sex or hets can affect colours and patterns.
http://iansvivarium.com/cornmorphs.php

If you have any photos of missing morphs, please drop me a pm


----------

